# Can't use back leg?? No obvious injury - Struggle to get him up



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Yesterday morning when I checked on the boys and gave them breakfast Trance didn't come out to see me when he heard me. He always comes out for breakfast. I knew then something was up. I went over and he wasn't even in his house. He was curled up in a strange ball with his hind legs sticking straight out towards his face. I could tell something was bothering him. He just looked at me and wagged the tip of his tail frantically. I pulled him to his feet and spotted the problem to be one of his hind legs. No injury to the outside, no swelling that I can see. I made him to come inside and he didn't limp, he walked on it, very slowly and favoring it. I could tell it was really bothering him. He didn't want to move at all. I made him a bed on the floor and he stayed there the entire day on that bed. I had to force him to go outside and use the potty. He did eat as long as I brought it to him. It takes a great effort for him to get up. Poor guy.

Tyce did this before, but he was fine the next day. I figured he had just over exerted himself and strained a joint or muscle. Trance seems to be in a lot worse shape. Whatever it is, he's very sore. 

I just hope and hope and hope that it's not displaysia. I hope I see some improvement tomorrow. I'm hoping that maybe him and the puppy were playing and he just did an awkward maneuver. 

I am very worried....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have never seen dysplasia appear so suddenly at such a severe level. It could be a pull. A break or sprain would have swelling in general, so my only other guess is some form of soft tissue damage. I would keep him on strict crate rest for a while and see how he is. When he has to go out, carry him. Do not let him walk on it at all.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre woke up like that one morning, limping around.. it started showing improvement, but he still favors it.. when he plays or i walk him he's perfectly fine though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Was he jumping around previous day? Kangol pulled a muscle in his back last year while jumping in the air after a tennis ball. I thought he had torn something. He didn't move for a full 24 hours... he stayed curled up in a ball. By morning he was a little better but I decided to take him in anyway to be on the safe side. My vet said he had pulled a muscle or pinched a nerve and prescribed him some doggy muscle relaxer. He was better by the next day although I kept him low key to be safe. If he isn't better by tomorrow take him to your vet and have him checked out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A few things come to mind on an adult dog. The big problem with APBT's is they are very stoic and do not show pain like most other dogs do and it is hard to pin point where it is coming from.

The first thing I think of would be a ligament tear in the knee or possibly hip, but knee is more likely.
It could be hip dysplasia or arthritis in the hip or knee
It could be a pulled or torn muscle

I wold do crate rest for 1 week and really restrict movement and if you have any carprofen I would start him on a course for pain and any inflation you cannot see.

There are other things it could be but I would start there and if you see no improvement I would see your vet. My best guess is a knee issue because it is the most common, ligament tears happen a lot. Let us know how it goes!
You can also treat with some arnica gel from the health food store and apply it to the knee and hip area.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the information it makes me feel better about it. I don't know what to do about the bathroom breaks though. He weighs 73 lbs and it is a real fighting struggle for me to pick him up to put him in the tub, much less carry him 30 feet to the outside.  I really don't know what to do here. I am alone during the day with no help.

I will call the vet and see if she will scribe me some relaxers without me making a trip. :/


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope you get it figured out  if I was near you Id come help yah with lifting him  Good luck girl! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Nikki let us know how he is doing, I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If he is that bad you might want to go to the vet. That sounds more serious and could anything. I know dogs who completely blew out the ACL in the knee and could still stand up and walk 3 legged. If it is the hip it could be out of place or the change of a fracture in the hip and that would make the dog unable to get up.

To get a dog up who is lame in the rear, get a towel and put it around his waist and make sure it is supporting him from groin to the back ribs. Straddle him in between your legs and lift his rear, he will use his upper body to walk and you just support the rear. It make take him a few times to get use to it but it is better than trying to pick up a large dog.
when he is standing does hs hips look out of place? it could also be a spine issue.


----------

